# Hat jemand einen Mozilla 1.4rc3 ebuild?

## magir

Hi Leute,

kennt jemand von euch, wo man einen ebuild für Mozilla 1.4rc3 kriegen kann.

Ich habe einen für rc1 gefunden. Im portage ist ja nur Mozilla 1.3 vorhanden, und das läuft bei manchen Sachen (flash) nicht so gut. 

Downgraden kann man ja immer!

----------

## Mr.Big

Super !

Endlich hast Du die Gelegenheit Dich mit dem Selbererstellen von Ebuild's zu beschäftigen.  :Laughing: 

Es ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer.

J.  :Wink: 

----------

## magir

Ich weiß, dass es nicht so schwer ist. Habe schon erfolgreich für mein eigenes Program probiert. Doch ich kenne mich mit mozilla nicht so gut aus. Es sind ja viele Flags und  haufen Optionen, die ausgewertet werden müssen. Wegen dem Prüfungsstress habe ich keine Zeit um mich in die Materie einzulesen.

Aber vielleicht hat ja einer bereits gemacht! Die Community ist ja gross!

----------

## phelan

Das grösste Problem ist ja, dass es zu keinem Release Candidate ein Source-Tarball gibt. Man müsste da auf CVS zurückgreifen...

----------

## Mr.Big

Wieso ? Ist doch alles da:

```
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla/releases/mozilla1.4rc3/mozilla-i686-pc-linux-gnu-1.4rc3-sea.tar.gz
```

----------

## phelan

Es handelt sich dabei nicht um die Sourcen, sondern um das bereits kompillierte Binary!

----------

## magir

Heißt es jetzt, dass sobald mozilla 1.4 offiziel freigegeben wird, kann man mit dem ebuild im Portage rechnen? 

Lang wird es ja nicht mehr dauern. Dann gedulde ich mich ein wenig. Der firebird funktioniert ganz schlecht. Stürzt dauernd ab und belastet (öfters) es die Festplatte so, dass man am Rechner nichts mehr machen kann. Lieber abwarten als sich standig ärgern.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Mozilla 1.4 ist raus!

Einfach das letzte Ebuild (Mozilla 1.3-r2) kopieren (nach $PORTAGE_OVERLAY/net-www/mozilla) und in mozilla-1.4.ebuild umbenennen. Dann noch den Patch fürs GTK aus dem Ebuild löschen (funktionierte nicht bei mir), den Ordner 'files' kopieren (die Patches) und los gehts!

----------

## MasterOfMagic

und du bist dir sicher das die patches von 1.3 auch mit 1.4 funktionieren bzw.  nicht eh schon in 1.4 enthalten sind?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Nein. Aber du kannst ja die Patch Anweisungen einfsch aus src_unpack rauslöschen.

----------

